# 7 or 8 wt? Z Axis or TCX



## RagenStienke (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm considering the Sage Z Axis and TCX, in either the 7 or 8 wt. Mainly looking for a redfish rod for Texas coast. But also want a rod that I can use for a potential bonefish trip. Do I need two different rods? 

Everything points to the Z Axis, except that I'm worried about casting in 15mph winds with it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

-TK


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

I have an 8wt Xi3...I chose that model over the Z-Axis and the TCX as I can get good distance but still cast to fish close by with little trouble. I would make sure to throw all three prior to making your decision...of the three I liked the Z-Axis the least.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Isn't it always blowing 15 mph? If you're worried about fifteen mph winds then go with an eight weight. 

If you are going to catch tiny little bonefish down in mexico an eight will do just fine.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are going to drop big money on a rod go with a company like Loomis for their warranty. I assure it is worth it.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Consider the Orvis Helios or Hydros(same blank just different guides) tip flex. If you are an experienced caster then a 7 wt., if not go with an 8 or 9 wt. Good luck, can't beat Orvis guarantee.


----------



## onthereel (Jun 1, 2009)

I have casted the Z axis 8 wt and loved it. It is very caster friendly and will perform well in wind. You definitely do NOT need two rods for what you want to do. Buy a quality (4 piece) 8 wt rod and you're set for redfish, trout, bonefish, small jacks, ladyfish, etc... This rod travels well and can get a hell of a lot of work done!

Get tight to the fish!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

First I would go with an 8wt. You can cast a small fly on a light leader with a heavy rod, but you cannot cast a heavy fly with a light rod. The TCX is for experts and distance casting contest so I would stay away from it. If money is no object the Xi3 and the Z axis are both very nice. But as Mudflat pointed out the Orvis Hydro is a great rod for the price, $500. If it were me I would buy the Xi3 for a saltwater rod. Sage builds this rod specially for the salt. Better corrosion resistance and more backbone. Second choose would be the Hydro I own several Orvis rods and I like the way they feel and their service. I just got my T-3 back from the shop from having the tip replaced(shouldn't try to horse a 30lb Drum on an 8tw.). I sent it in and three weeks later it was back good as new at no charge. 

P.S. If you are worried about the wind bump up to a 9wt. There is no shame in using a heavier rod. I have caught many of Red on a 9wt with a 10lb leader.


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

*Loomis Cross Current 8 wt*

I've got a Loomis Cross Current for $200 if you want to save a little. Original owner rod like new. I agree with some of the other posts about redfishing. Most of the reds you cast to will be close so you want a rod that loads for close casting. The TCR would be great for boat casting to bonefish.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

buy a 9'- 8wt. , you can cheat up or down one wt. with diff. line


----------



## skidmark (Feb 9, 2010)

Trout Krazy said:


> I'm considering the Sage Z Axis and TCX, in either the 7 or 8 wt. Mainly looking for a redfish rod for Texas coast. But also want a rod that I can use for a potential bonefish trip. Do I need two different rods?
> 
> Everything points to the Z Axis, except that I'm worried about casting in 15mph winds with it.
> 
> ...


 I would buy that $200 Loomis. If it checks out.
The TCX is stiff and hard to load quick for short shots (50-80 feet). Great for wading and longer casting. 
Orvis rods aint no good. They do have some nice hunting clothes.


----------

